# Any other sexually insecure males out there?



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Growing up, my mother and sister completely emasculated me. On top of that, I have a low erection angle, which makes it difficult to have sex with many women. 

I've only been 100% compatible with two women in my life. Because of that, I was in constant fear of losing them, which led to jealousy and other problems in the relationships.

Lack of confidence with women spilled over into every other aspect of my life and is a primary source of anxiety around both men and women. I've always felt inadequate as a man, even though there is absolutely nothing wrong with me.

According to studies I've read, about 20% of males have low erection angles. I guess they just find other positions that work. For me, I'd go soft after a minute or so from embarrassment and frustration and then give up. That would be the end of the relationship.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the answer to this question is obvious, given the site you're on. :/

(That isn't meant to be catty.)


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

wow I didn't know erection angle was a thing. 

Mine is pretty much perpendicular to the ground, but I notice if i'm ultra horny it will have an actual "angle" (pointing upwards, well, diagonally i guess). so I just thought the harder one gets the more it will point upwards.

I think sexual insecurity is extremely common, among the general pop, not just in the anxiety pop.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

never heard of low erection angles before, I may google it so I can have a laugh :grin2:

mine varies from 90 degress up to about 150 depending on who I`m ****ing.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

versikk said:


> Mine is pretty much perpendicular to the ground,


When you're laying on your back?

In the studies, it's measured when you're standing up. Straight out is 90 degrees, straight up is 180 degrees, straight down is 0 degrees.

Mine's about 60 degrees.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How were those 2 women compatible?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How were those 2 women compatible?


Their vaginas were more towards the front and easier to get at.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Maslow said:


> Their vaginas were more towards the front and easier to get at.


you cant beat an easy to get at vagina, my favourite kind.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Maslow said:


> When you're laying on your back?
> 
> In the studies, it's measured when you're standing up. Straight out is 90 degrees, straight up is 180 degrees, straight down is 0 degrees.
> 
> Mine's about 60 degrees.


The term I was looking for was "parallel":nerd:


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

Maslow said:


> Growing up, my mother and sister completely emasculated me. On top of that, I have a low erection angle, which makes it difficult to have sex with many women.
> 
> I've only been 100% compatible with two women in my life. Because of that, I was in constant fear of losing them, which led to jealousy and other problems in the relationships.
> 
> ...


Age makes a difference.

For a quick check, make a thumbs up with your hand. Your thumb represents your erection angle at 20; something to be proud of :clap

Extend your index finger; that's your erection angle at 30.

Tall man is erection angle for 40

Ring finger at 50.

Extend little finger for erection angle at 60.

70 or more; dirty old man, behave yourself


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maslow said:


> Their vaginas were more towards the front and easier to get at.


I see. So what positions are easier for you in general?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

komorikun said:


> I see. So what positions are easier for you in general?


It depends on the woman. With some women, all positions work. With others, none seem to work.

What's your favorite position?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

versikk said:


> The term I was looking for was "parallel"


Do you ever have trouble with the missionary position?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Maslow said:


> Do you ever have trouble with the missionary position?


I vaguely remember that thing which we call "sex". Can't recall having problems in missionary.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

i have an online friend in the US who is very self-conscious about this @Maslow. prior to him i didn't know about erection angles. i don't think it gets talked about much. i know another friend of mine might also be affected as he has told me it is painful if a woman is on top (i think his angle might be high not low).

i found this site for my other friend and you may like it too. porn has a lot to do with making guys feel inadequate but so much of it is smoke and mirrors. fake semen, surgeries, prosthetics... this site explains what the average male's dick is about and like the above image, contains averages.

https://www.jackedjohnson.com/johnson-geometry-erection-angle-8866/

any women worth her salt will be open to discussing this with you and working on it together. just like she may have her own things (can only orgasm certain ways etc) and would need your understanding as well.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms

Wow! I didn't know that there were sites and books dedicated to this sort of thing. I knew that guys were insecure about their penises but never to this extreme :eek

I am learning all sorts of things on this site...

That being said, and if I may say so, it's hard to take a website called jacked Johnson with an anthropomorphic jacked up penis for their mascot seriously :spit


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Vaginas must have angles too. My first boyfriend told me that he could only have sex in certain positions with his previous girlfriend. If they tried missionary position, his penis would keep falling out. So they mainly did it doggy style. 

I believe in most women it is the reverse.


----------



## subjectomitted (Sep 9, 2017)

Being a virgin at my age causes a lot of anxiety.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

What is this "sex" thing you speak of? :lol :haha


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Vaginas must have angles too. My first boyfriend told me that he could only have sex in certain positions with his previous girlfriend. If they tried missionary position, his penis would keep falling out. So they mainly did it doggy style.
> 
> I believe in most women it is the reverse.


I'm tall, so doggy style hasn't been successful for me with a lot of women. Then again, had I not given up so quickly, it might have. And other positions as well.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I had never heard of this either!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

avatarivn said:


> Foreplay be like


There's also the thrust calculation:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

HiddenFathoms said:


> i have an online friend in the US who is very self-conscious about this @Maslow. prior to him i didn't know about erection angles. i don't think it gets talked about much. i know another friend of mine might also be affected as he has told me it is painful if a woman is on top (i think his angle might be high not low).
> 
> i found this site for my other friend and you may like it too. porn has a lot to do with making guys feel inadequate but so much of it is smoke and mirrors. fake semen, surgeries, prosthetics... this site explains what the average male's dick is about and like the above image, contains averages.
> 
> any women worth her salt will be open to discussing this with you and working on it together. just like she may have her own things (can only orgasm certain ways etc) and would need your understanding as well.


Thanks for the info, HF. I've seen some porn starring guys with low erection angles. They didn't do missionary, though. I feel like I've been cursed. I grew up in a hateful and stressful environment, and as an adult, I can't do the most intimate sex position (with most women, anyway).

One of the women I was compatible with used to call me "crooked man." We had good sex, but she wasn't sensitive at all about how I felt. That relationship only lasted a year.

If I knew then what I know now, I would have found positions that worked. But as someone with low self-esteem, it just made me feel worse about myself.


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast (Jul 20, 2011)

I too have never heard of this before now, and I'm still not really understanding how this affects sex so greatly. It just seems like you should be able to adjust the direction your dick is pointed in. For me it kind of wobbles around pretty easily. Like I can go from being pressed down against my partner to sitting up straight while she's still lying back, and I won't slip out unless I lose my erection. Are some guys just really rigid at the base of their dicks or something?


----------

